
Bitcoin drops 20% after $70M worth of Bitcoin was stolen from Bitfinex exchange - intrasight
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/02/bitcoin-drops-20-after-70m-worth-of-bitcoin-was-stolen-from-bitfinex-exchange/
======
intrasight
"The lesson here is once again that the safest way to store Bitcoin is in your
own (preferably offline) wallet, and not on a website or exchange."

That certainly makes sense to me, but it must be hard or most people would do
so.

~~~
jlgaddis
Many (most?) of these people keep their BTC in these exchanges because they're
constantly buying and selling it. They aren't interested so much in actually
_using_ Bitcoin as they are in making money from it.

They are gambling -- and they just lost.

------
basicplus2
seems you can't trust any online services, and its too difficult to maintain a
safe system of ones own unless one is a security expert, so therefore it seems
to me it is pointless trying to use bitcoin

